# Small Boat House



## whostolemymonkey (May 30, 2009)

Came across this boat house nestled in some woods next to a small lake in Somerset, one side has collapsed allowing access, it's not a huge structure but interesting.


----------



## and7barton (May 30, 2009)

I was just trying to figure out exactly what you meant - Did you mean Stonehenge is in Somerset, and this is nearby ? - Trouble is Stonehenge isn't in Somerset.
Or did you mean ithe boathouse is in Someset, and quite near Stonehenge ?
Again, there's a little problem....... Somerset isn't really that near to Stonehenge anyway.
Could you elaborate a bit ?


----------



## Foxylady (May 30, 2009)

That is totally delightful! Love the roof tiles and the way it's collapsing. And it's even got a boat inside too! Love it.


----------



## whostolemymonkey (May 30, 2009)

oops, back to the geography for me then, stonehenge is wiltshire, the boat house is about 10 miles from Longleat, dont know were I got stonehenge from, think its because we passed it on the way home.


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice, love these wee quirky finds in the middle of nowhere.


----------

